# Looking for light fixtures for a 5.5 gallon and 10 gallon tank



## Tshaw (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey guys,

I don't know much about lighting for my planted tank and I was wondering if anyone had any experience with lighting a 5.5 gallon (16 inch) and a 10 gallon tank (20 inch). 

I have low - medium light plants. 

I was looking at some finnex lights like the planted+ and stingray and they seem alright. I'm open to suggestions and would love to hear about what lights you guys had success with.

Thanks!


----------

